# Hb: Brazil espresso perfetio



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

What does everyone pull these at?

I have been experimenting with them today, but to be honest, I'm not really enjoying them.

They are so acidic that they don't push though milk at all when pulled in what I would call a 'normal' espresso range, i.e 16g @ 27s >> 30g.

As I experimented with them, I pulled 16g @ 31s >> 31g, there was very muted acidity over a watery taste.

Then I pulled them at 16g @ 35s >> 25g, there was a lot more body and the acidity was more of a sweet taste than a sour taste, but I'm still not getting many bitters at all, actually, the shot was quite nice to drink though with a light mint chocolate aftertaste, even now about 20 mins later I can sort of smell after eights.

I adjusted my grinder a turn so tomorrow I'll try pulling 16 @ 35 >> 20g (one turn makes about a 5g or 5s difference) or so and I'll try it with milk.

Actually, today I ran out of milk, so I have been unable to try the other shots in milk.

I know HB is a very acidic roaster, but I'm wondering how tightly I need to pull until I get a higher bitter content.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I really enjoyed this blend. It's the closest I could find to the Cachoeira beans which are no longer available. I really liked it in milk.

Anyway, If you want want bitterness and less acidity then you already know that you need to extract more. Grind finer and brew longer.

From memory, I was brewing for something in the range of 30-35s.

Push it, and see what happens.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> I know HB is a very acidic roaster, but I'm wondering how tightly I need to pull until I get a higher bitter content.


Try these parameters

16g into 16g in 30-40 seconds

or 16g into 32g in 22-23 seconds

What temp you running at? Are you getting any channelling?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Try these parameters
> 
> 16g into 16g in 30-40 seconds
> 
> ...


I'm running on a Delonghi machine, so I get whatever temp the machine thinks is best for my coffee and I damn well like it. I bet the temp stability throughout the shot is just spectacular too.









I don't think I'm getting any channeling, I haven't been using a bottomless because I have been needing to make 2 singles, but I'm pretty careful with distribution and tamping.

Thanks, I'll try 16 >> 16 since I have been tightening up and been getting good results.

I wonder if my machine can handle it without choking though, at 16 >> 25 the machine seems to hesitate a little.....

This is where I wish I had something even like a classic......


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Does the machine have a thermostat indicator?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, and I have gotten pretty good at temp surfing it, but I have no idea what temp I'm brewing at.


----------



## tso533 (Jun 22, 2013)

This is great coffee, I love it, just enjoying one right now... was about to order another batch but it's no longer on the Has bean website.... anyone got any recommendations that come close to this taste?


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Nooooooooo. This is my usual blend and I'm only just getting used to it on the new vario and mypressi thingy this week. I only ordered one bag this week as I also got something else. Should've gotten more. Damn it.

I've been doing 18g and experimenting with between about 20-25g out in 25-30secs. I'm liking the shorter shots better at the moment and they are coming through milk well.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

This coffee didn't get on with me at all to be honest, I don't think it liked my Delonghi with its thermoblock.

The Monsoon Malabar I'm using now is really great in comparison.

I couldn't even get this coffee to work well with milk.

When pulled for longer and tighter the taste improved quite a lot though. Maybe 25g at 30s worked best for me too, but I think overall I couldn't get the temp stability and the 15bar pressure is too high to do HB justice in general.


----------



## neural (Jun 29, 2013)

So I'm just getting back into espresso, new Oscar and grinder arrived last week, and I thought it was time to try ordering beans online, so I chose a nice standard espresso blend that I could try out over a few weeks and get used to the new machine.

Guess what I chose.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

neural said:


> So I'm just getting back into espresso, new Oscar and grinder arrived last week, and I thought it was time to try ordering beans online, so I chose a nice standard espresso blend that I could try out over a few weeks and get used to the new machine.
> 
> Guess what I chose.


Illy?


----------



## neural (Jun 29, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Illy?


Yeah, well, at least I'd still be able to get hold of it.

Might see if it works with PG Tips.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

neural said:


> Yeah, well, at least I'd still be able to get hold of it.
> 
> Might see if it works with PG Tips.


Two tea bags in the portafilter for 30 seconds and microfoamed milk creates a wonderful 6oz chai latte.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Just tried this don't know if I really like it!!

Very nutty for me peanuts to be precise (didn't actually have tasting notes and was amazed to see I had picked out the nuttyness) usually I get muted flavours but this really stood out no acidity for me.

Will have more of a play tomorrow. Think will pull it short and see if i can get some sweet ness


----------

